# study schedule



## squishles10 (Jan 8, 2008)

I do better with structure, and especially if I am held accountable to someone besides myself. Plus I'm lazy and I hate to study. So does anyone want to whip up a study schedule and have a study group? As an added bonus, I have tons of study material scanned that I am willing to email around that you would probably end up buying anyway. I am taking Testmasters also, which I am sure will have some good notes as well.


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 8, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I do better with structure, and especially if I am held accountable to someone besides myself. Plus I'm lazy and I hate to study. So does anyone want to whip up a study schedule and have a study group? As an added bonus, I have tons of study material scanned that I am willing to email around that you would probably end up buying anyway. I am taking Testmasters also, which I am sure will have some good notes as well.


Sounds like a plan. Which depth module are you planning on doing? I plan on doing Transportation (I took the test in October, in California, so I haven't received my results yet, but I fully expect to be sitting there again in April). What is your Testmasters schedule like? I have the one from The Other Board, and it's a 5 month schedule, so I would have to condense it.


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 8, 2008)

DrivingSideways said:


> Sounds like a plan. Which depth module are you planning on doing? I plan on doing Transportation (I took the test in October, in California, so I haven't received my results yet, but I fully expect to be sitting there again in April). What is your Testmasters schedule like? I have the one from The Other Board, and it's a 5 month schedule, so I would have to condense it.


Aww- I was going to take the CA in April, but since they won't have the seismic stuff ready til March, I ditched it for TX. I'll be taking surveying and seismic in October instead. I'm taking WR in the afternoon. It'd be cool if we could get at least one person in each afternoon depth so we can answer questions better. (Hint hint!) Testmasters is one 3-day weekend in February and one in March. After that I won't see the light of day I think! :-( I was going to check out the new breadth stuff tonight and see how best to study for it- I'm thinking Construction last, just because it'll be harder to find stuff.


----------



## Shree (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello,

i am interested. I already took the test in water resources once in Oct' 07 and i failed. I suck on structures. But i am good at water resources and environmental. Also i have lots of material.


----------



## starkman (Jan 8, 2008)

avsr said:


> Hello,i am interested. I already took the test in water resources once in Oct' 07 and i failed. I suck on structures. But i am good at water resources and environmental. Also i have lots of material.



Hey I am interested too, Im taking the construction come April, also have lots of study material...mostly in .pdf form. Have material for all depths though.


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 9, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I have pasted a study schedule that was used for a review class I took through the local SPE chapter. Maybe we could change the dates and make something work.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]*Fall 2007 Course Schedule*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]*MSPE Civil PE Review Class*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Topic Date Instructor*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Introduction/PE Exam Overview Tues. 9/11[/SIZE]


Soils and Foundations Thurs. 9/13
Highway Engineering Tues. 9/18 
Engineering Economics Thurs. 9/20 
Waste Facilities Engineering Tues. 
Open Channel Flow Thurs. 9/27 
Hydrology Tues. 10/2
Mechanics of Materials, IBC Loads Thurs. 10/4


Concrete Tues. 10/9
Timber/Steel Design Thurs. 10/11 
Fluid Mechanics Tues. 10/16


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 9, 2008)

What about this:

Soils 1/9/2008-1/13/2008

Transportation-Geometric Design 1/14/2008-1/20/2008

Engineering Economics / Construction 1/21/2008-1/27/2008

Waste Facilities Engineering 1/28/2008-2/3/2008

Open Channel Flow 2/4/2008-2/10/2008

Hydrology 2/11/2008-2/17/2008

Mechanics of Materials, IBC Loads 2/18/2008-2/24/2008

Fluid Mechanics 2/25/2008-3/2/2008

Foundations 3/3/2008-3/9/2008

Groundwater and Wells 3/10/2008-3/16/2008

Editted to remove some weeks


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's some stuff to get us started:

A soil sample has a water content of 20%, a degree of saturation of 80%, and a specific gravity of

2.68. The dry unit weight is most nearly _____

A moist soil sample in a tare can is put on a balance and the mass of the soil plus can is found to be

48.30 g. After oven drying, the mass of the soil plus can is found to be 41.22 g. The mass of the

empty tare can is 7.41 grams. The water content of the soil is most nearly _____

A clay deposit has a unit weight of 100 lbf/ft3 and an unconfined compressive strength of 2000 lbf/ft2.

What is most nearly the depth at which the horizontal soil pressure is zero?

A dry sand has a minimum unit weight of 105 lb/ft and a maximum unit weight of 125 lb/ft . The unit

weight in place is measured at 121 lb/ft . What is the relative density?

Five pounds of moist soil has a water content of 20%. How many pounds of water must be added to

increase the water content to 30%?

A fine-grained, inorganic soil sample has liquid limit of 45 and a plastic limit of 30. Classify the soil

according to the Unified Soil Classification System.


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 9, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Here's some stuff to get us started:
> A soil sample has a water content of 20%, a degree of saturation of 80%, and a specific gravity of
> 
> 2.68. The dry unit weight is most nearly _____
> ...


Awesome, I am going to try and work on these tonight!

owillis


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> What about this:


I noticed your study schedule by topic takes you to April 6, 2008 and the actual exam date is April 11, 2008. Does your schedule include opportunities to quiz yourself or provide self-exams?? IMHO, you will want a little set aside time to be able to do that just so you have the feeling of solving a number of problems under the time constraints. If for nothing else, it will also give you the opportunity to see how long it does take write out equations, convert units, etc.

One other piece of advice - once you get closer to exam time (say 3 weeks), I wouldn't be solving problems outright. As long as you can find the governing equations, set-up the problem with proper units/conversions, don't worry about solving. This is especially helpful if you find yourself behind on time.

Don't forget to post questions if you have problems! Good luck in your preparations!

JR


----------



## csb (Jan 10, 2008)

This sounds awesome. I've started some geotech studying already, so this works well. I'm doing Transportation in the afternoon.


----------



## LindaM (Jan 10, 2008)

Squishles10 wrote: "I do better with structure, and especially if I am held accountable to someone besides myself. Plus I'm lazy and I hate to study. So does anyone want to whip up a study schedule and have a study group? As an added bonus, I have tons of study material scanned that I am willing to email around that you would probably end up buying anyway. I am taking Testmasters also, which I am sure will have some good notes as well."

Don't anyone believe "squishles10" is lazy...I work with her and she will be a great leader in your studying. She has been studying for 4 months already! I would recommend that whatever area you consider your weakest (mine was structures), study the basics...like for structures this would have been statics (moments and shear diagrams). I was totally lost during the review course because I didn't even remember those basics. I vaguely remember moments of inertia, but did not know how to calculate it -- I'm 20 years out of school and statics was probably 25 years ago!

The week of the exam, plan on organizing materials to be more familiar with them and relaxing. I wouldn't work a bunch of problems, as this will make you more nervous than you might already be!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

LindaM said:


> Don't anyone believe "squishles10" is lazy...I work with her and she will be a great leader in your studying.


I COMPLETELY believe you! Her questions have been directed and spot-on which tells me that she has already done her homework before she even begins to ask questions.

Anyone who is THAT motivated cannot even remotely claim to be lazy. :true:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## owillis28 (Jan 10, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Awesome, I am going to try and work on these tonight!
> owillis


Got some answer squishles?

Just started cranking out some answers. Need to see how many mistakes I made!!! Better now than during the exam!

owillis


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 11, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Answers!
> A soil sample has a water content of 20%, a degree of saturation of 80%, and a specific gravity of
> 
> 2.68. The dry unit weight is most nearly _100 lbm/ft3_
> ...


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got every answer except the "how many pounds of water" one (5th one, I think).

Any explaination available?

owillis


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2008)

water content=(Weight of Water)/(Weight of Solids)

Weight of Water+Weight of Solids=5 lbs

Solve for Weight of Water and Weight of Solids (two variables, two equations)

Weight of water= 0.83 lbs

Weight of solids= 4.17 lbs

To increase to 30%

0.30=(Weight of Water)/4.17

Weight of water in sample with 30% water content= 1.251 pounds

Original weight=0.83 lbs

1.251-0.83= 0.421 pounds to be added

ta da!


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 11, 2008)

csb said:


> water content=(Weight of Water)/(Weight of Solids)Weight of Water+Weight of Solids=5 lbs
> 
> Solve for Weight of Water and Weight of Solids (two variables, two equations)
> 
> ...


Here is what I know about water:

8.34 lbf/gal

7.48 gal/ft3

62.4 lbf/ft3

How did you get the weight of water to equal 0.83 lbs?


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2008)

Let me expand on the two equations part:

We know that 0.2= Ww/Ws

and we know that Ww+Ws=5 pounds

We can solve for both variables, since we have two equations:

Ww=0.2Ws

Substitute that into the second equation

0.2Ws+Ws=5lbs or 1.2Ws=5 lbs

So Ws=4.17 lbs

To get Ww, it's 5-4.17= 0.83lbs

It's asking the actual weight of the water, rather than asking for the unit weight of water. It's more a math trick than engineering.

Does that help?


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 14, 2008)

Let me see if I can help too-

mt=mw+ms=5lb (given)

w=mw/ms=0.2 (given)

w=0.2=mw/(5-mw) (substitute for ms)

solve for mw, mw=0.83lb when w=0.2

mt=5 lb=mw+ms=0.83lb+ms

ms=5lb-0.83lb=4.17lb

ms doesn't change, because the only difference is water is added, so

w=mw/ms is now w=0.3=(mw_contained_+mw_added_)/4.17lb

solve for mw, mw=1.25lb

you know that the mw_contained_ for 0.2 is 0.83lb, and mw_contained_ for 0.3 is 1.25lb, so now just subtract them, leaving mw_added_ =0.42lb


----------



## starkman (Jan 14, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Let me see if I can help too-
> mt=mw+ms=5lb (given)
> 
> w=mw/ms=0.2 (given)
> ...


Thanks for the questions and answers! Is it possible you could help me out on #1, it seems simple but I'm not arriving at the answer. I used the equation then solved for the dry unit weight:

total density= [1+WC(H20density)]/[WC/S+1/SG]

Got it from the CERM but it seems rather much for this problem. Thanks for any help!


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 14, 2008)

starkman said:


> Thanks for the questions and answers! Is it possible you could help me out on #1, it seems simple but I'm not arriving at the answer. I used the equation then solved for the dry unit weight:
> total density= [1+WC(H20density)]/[WC/S+1/SG]
> 
> Got it from the CERM but it seems rather much for this problem. Thanks for any help!


Here are the equations that I used to arrive at the answer

Know specific gravity, water content and saturation

Find e (void ration)?

e = ((2.68)(0.20))/0.80

e=0.67

Unit Weight (gamma??) = ((SG)(pw))/(1+e)

= ((2.68)(62.4))/(1.67)

= 100.14 lb/ft

Seems to make sense. There are a bunch of ways to do these problems.

owillis


----------



## starkman (Jan 14, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Here are the equations that I used to arrive at the answer
> Know specific gravity, water content and saturation
> 
> Find e (void ration)?
> ...



Ok...that does make alot of sense, I didn't recognize that equation when I trying to solve it. Thanks!


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 15, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Here are the equations that I used to arrive at the answer
> Know specific gravity, water content and saturation
> 
> Find e (void ration)?
> ...


Huh- I didn't even think to do it like that. I did this:

w=mw/ms

S=Vw/Vv

SG=ms/(Vs*rho w)

unit weight (gamma d)=ms/Vt

now just rearrange equations and substitute, solving for ms mostly (you need the variables to cancel out in the last equation), and remember, gamma w=mw/Vw and Vt=Vv+Vs.

You end up with this equation:

gamma d=ms/[

((0.2ms/62.4)/0.8)+(ms/(2.68*62.4)]

after that its just cancelling and math.


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Transportation Questions!

A horizontal curve is going to be constructed for a paved county road in northern Michigan. The

pavement is 20 ft wide with 4 ft shoulders. The legs of the proposed curve are perpendicular. A design

speed of 60 mph is desired. What is most nearly the minimum radius needed to provide a design

where there is no reliance on a lateral friction force?

Two reverse-horizontal curves have external angles Δ1 = 30° and Δ2 = 60°. The distance between

PI and PI is 1000 ft. The maximum allowable side friction factor is 0.06, and the maximum

super-elevation rate is 0.06. What is most nearly the maximum velocity (design speed) that can be

provided while allowing for a 3 sec tangent distance between curves?

The baseline of a ramp curves to the left at a radius of 3000 ft and must clear a pier corner by 50 ft.

The pier corner is located 27 ft to the left of the curve back tangent at sta 108 + 50. What is the

station of the PC?

A new highway with a design speed of 50 mph is to be connected to an existing highway by a pair of

reverse 1° curves. The new highway is parallel to the existing highway, offset 30 ft to the right. What

is the length of the reverse curve transition, from PC to PT?

A horizontal curve is to be constructed for a paved county road in northern Michigan. The pavement is

20 ft wide with 4 ft shoulders. The legs of the proposed curve are perpendicular. A design speed of 60

mph is desired. What is most nearly the minimum length of the curve?

A ramp is to tie into an existing road at elevation 1207.44 ft, sta 16 + 00 on a 3% downgrade. The

vertical curve must clear a brick arch sewer by 4.5 ft. The sewer is 125 ft back from the tie point, and

the top of the brick arch is at elevation 1204.69 ft. The grade leading into the vertical curve is + 6%.

What is the length of the vertical curve?

The design of a high-speed train curve transition spirals calls for a maximum rate of change in lateral

acceleration of 1 ft/sec3. A curve has a radius of 10,000 ft and is to be designed for a speed of 150

mph. What is the length of spiral transition required?


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 15, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Transportation Questions!
> A horizontal curve is going to be constructed for a paved county road in northern Michigan. The
> 
> pavement is 20 ft wide with 4 ft shoulders. The legs of the proposed curve are perpendicular. A design
> ...


Ready for some answers!!!! I hope I got them all right since this is supposed to be my specialty

owillis


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 16, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Ready for some answers!!!! I hope I got them all right since this is supposed to be my specialty
> owillis


Good grief... good thing you did- I'm going to need help with these! I only tried one so far and I didn't get it right :-(

A horizontal curve is going to be constructed for a paved county road in northern Michigan. The

pavement is 20 ft wide with 4 ft shoulders. The legs of the proposed curve are perpendicular. A design

speed of 60 mph is desired. What is most nearly the minimum radius needed to provide a design

where there is no reliance on a lateral friction force? _3000ft_

Two reverse-horizontal curves have external angles Δ1 = 30° and Δ2 = 60°. The distance between

PI and PI is 1000 ft. The maximum allowable side friction factor is 0.06, and the maximum

super-elevation rate is 0.06. What is most nearly the maximum velocity (design speed) that can be

provided while allowing for a 3 sec tangent distance between curves? _42 mph_

The baseline of a ramp curves to the left at a radius of 3000 ft and must clear a pier corner by 50 ft.

The pier corner is located 27 ft to the left of the curve back tangent at sta 108 + 50. What is the

station of the PC? _sta 101 + 69_

A new highway with a design speed of 50 mph is to be connected to an existing highway by a pair of

reverse 1° curves. The new highway is parallel to the existing highway, offset 30 ft to the right. What

is the length of the reverse curve transition, from PC to PT? _830 ft_

A horizontal curve is to be constructed for a paved county road in northern Michigan. The pavement is

20 ft wide with 4 ft shoulders. The legs of the proposed curve are perpendicular. A design speed of 60

mph is desired. What is most nearly the minimum length of the curve? _1900 ft_

A ramp is to tie into an existing road at elevation 1207.44 ft, sta 16 + 00 on a 3% downgrade. The

vertical curve must clear a brick arch sewer by 4.5 ft. The sewer is 125 ft back from the tie point, and

the top of the brick arch is at elevation 1204.69 ft. The grade leading into the vertical curve is + 6%.

What is the length of the vertical curve? _3.5 sta_

The design of a high-speed train curve transition spirals calls for a maximum rate of change in lateral

acceleration of 1 ft/sec3. A curve has a radius of 10,000 ft and is to be designed for a speed of 150

mph. What is the length of spiral transition required? _1100 ft_


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 16, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Good grief... good thing you did- I'm going to need help with these! I only tried one so far and I didn't get it right :-(
> A horizontal curve is going to be constructed for a paved county road in northern Michigan. The
> 
> pavement is 20 ft wide with 4 ft shoulders. The legs of the proposed curve are perpendicular. A design
> ...


For anyone that is not taking the transpo depth afternoon session, check to you exam specifics. I believe you will not see any spiral curves or any similar transpo depth type question.

owillis


----------



## csb (Jan 17, 2008)

I need to try these out tonight


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 17, 2008)

csb said:


> I need to try these out tonight


Can someone post their solution for number one? I came up with a different answer and can't seem to find my mistake.

owillis


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 17, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Can someone post their solution for number one? I came up with a different answer and can't seem to find my mistake.
> owillis


Well, I feel better! That was the only one I had done that I got wrong!

Here's the solution that is with the problem:

The maximum superelevation for a cold climate should not exceed 0.08 due to the potential for snow

and ice. Also, since the curve is to be designed for zero lateral friction, f = 0.

e+f= v^2/ 15R

Rmin= v^2 /15( e+f ) = ( 60 mi hr )^2/( ( 15 mi^2 ft-hr^2 )( 0.08 ft/ft +0.0 ) )=3000 ft

The equation used above is 79.37( B ) with the f requirement for snow two paragraphs below that (pg 79-7).


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 17, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Well, I feel better! That was the only one I had done that I got wrong!
> Here's the solution that is with the problem:
> 
> The maximum superelevation for a cold climate should not exceed 0.08 due to the potential for snow
> ...


Got it! I had 10 percent for paved roads in my notes. Didn't have the CERM or Green Book with me when I was working this problem. I misread the the third paragraph under "Maximum Superelevation Rates" (pp. 141, 2001 Green Book) which states "Superelevation rates *above 8 percent* are only used in areas without snow and ice.

I am going to have to spend some more time reading.

Thanks for the post

owillis


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 17, 2008)

AWESOME webpage for nearly everything we'll need to know in the morning! Google rocks!

http://www.webs1.uidaho.edu/niatt_labmanua...oryandconcepts/

They even have excel sheets you can download to try them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Squishles, that is a nice website *BUT* please note the following ..




> All of the excerpts within this chapter come from the 1994 edition of A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets,


 

Just make sure that the formulae are based on the same exam specification for the AASHTO Green Book. 

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 21, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Squishles, that is a nice website *BUT* please note the following ..
> 
> 
> Just make sure that the formulae are based on the same exam specification for the AASHTO Green Book.
> ...



Thanks! I do water so I never pay attention to the transpo stuff- good point!


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay construction questions!!!

A contract has 90 days remaining until completion. Advance completion will be paid $10,000 bonus per

day. The most critical activity duration can be shortened by employing more crews. There is a

reduction in efficiency as the number of crews increase; that is, the number of schedule days saved is

not directly proportional to the number of crews added. For each crew added, the cost is $2800 per

day for labor and equipment. If crews must be added as a complete unit, how many crews can be

added without exceeding the bonus amount? _* 1*_

crews added added crew cost per day schedule days reduced

1 $2800 20

2 $5600 26

3 $8400 30

Excavation quantities have been determined from cross sections and must be adjusted for shrinkage.

Tabulated here are the unadjusted volumes required. Shrinkage is 10%. The cut volume increases

18% when hauled in 15 yd3 capacity trucks. How many truckloads of borrow are required? _*44*_

station cut fill

(yd3) (yd3)

20 1500 0

21 1350 0

22 800 500

23 250 950

24 0 1200

25 0 1400

A compacted fill is to be constructed with a total volume of 10 000 m . The fill is to be compacted to a

dry unit weight of at least 20 kN/m and a minimum water content of 10%. Soil in the borrow area has

a dry density of 19.0 kN/m and an average water content of 8%.

The weight of soil solids required to build the fill is most nearly *200,000Kn*

A compacted fill is to be constructed with a total volume of 10 000 m . The fill is to be compacted to a

dry unit weight of at least 20 kN/m and a minimum water content of 10%. Soil in the borrow area has

a dry density of 19.0 kN/m and an average water content of 8%.

The amount of borrowed material that must be removed is most nearly _*11,000 m3*_

Asphalt paving operations have been described as a system of four items: batch plant operation,

transporting, placing, and rolling. A contractor has a project that requires critical airport paving in a

strict 40 hr time window. Using equipment matched to the asphalt paver production rate, the

contractor's historical reliability of the equipment is shown in the table.

Due to the critical nature of the project, the contractor has decided to assign a second paver to the

job, while using the same amount of other equipment that would support a single paver. What is the

reliability of the paving system for this project? _*0.93*_

equipment reliability

a batch plant 0.97

b hauling equipment 0.99

c asphalt paver 0.90

d rolling equipment 0.98

An asphalt paving surfacing alternative is being evaluated using the present worth for future

expenditures over an expected 40 yr life. The initial cost of the asphalt surface is $700,000. It will

require overlays at several intervals during the expected life. The cost of the future overlays will be

$252,000 at 10 yr from construction, $332,000 at 17 yr, $420,000 at 23 yr, $530,000 at 29 yr, and

$671,000 in 35 yr. The inflation rate is set at 4% annually for the analysis. What is the present worth

of the asphalt alternative? _*$1,550,000*_


----------



## inspirit00 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am in too - am taking the Transportation depth.


----------



## inspirit00 (Jan 23, 2008)

The TAMU review course material is pretty handy and also the stuff from SmartPros which was posted here, last year.


----------



## Brody (Jan 23, 2008)

Count me in too! I also do better with structure.

Does anyone know if the Construction module is new to the breadth portion in the 2008 exam spec? I know that it is a new depth module.

I'll be doing WR depth.


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 23, 2008)

Two reverse-horizontal curves have external angles Δ1 = 30° and Δ2 = 60°. The distance between

PI and PI is 1000 ft. The maximum allowable side friction factor is 0.06, and the maximum

super-elevation rate is 0.06. What is most nearly the maximum velocity (design speed) that can be

provided while allowing for a 3 sec tangent distance between curves? _42 mph_

I have not been able to come up with the correct solution to this problem. Can someone please post their solution so that I can figure out my mistake. Any additional explanation on the solution would be helpful.

Thanks

owillis


----------



## inspirit00 (Jan 23, 2008)

Brody said:


> Count me in too! I also do better with structure.
> Does anyone know if the Construction module is new to the breadth portion in the 2008 exam spec? I know that it is a new depth module.
> 
> I'll be doing WR depth.


Yeah, its a new breadth module as well though somethings have been moved around from other sections, to make it a complete section.


----------



## inspirit00 (Jan 23, 2008)

starkman said:


> Hey I am interested too, Im taking the construction come April, also have lots of study material...mostly in .pdf form. Have material for all depths though.


Can folks post all the material they have so that we could use them? Thanks - would be very helpful.


----------



## squishles10 (Jan 28, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Two reverse-horizontal curves have external angles Δ1 = 30° and Δ2 = 60°. The distance betweenPI and PI is 1000 ft. The maximum allowable side friction factor is 0.06, and the maximum
> 
> super-elevation rate is 0.06. What is most nearly the maximum velocity (design speed) that can be
> 
> ...


Supplied solution:

The minimum radius and the velocity are related by

R= v2/15( e+f ) = v2/( 15 )( 0.06+0.06 ) = v2/1.8

The tangent legs of the curves are given by

T1 =Rtan Δ 1^ 2 =( v 2 1.8 )tan 30°^2 =.149 v^2 T 2 =Rtan Δ2^2 =( v^2*1.8 )tan 60°^2 =0.32 v^2

The tangent distance for a 3 sec transition between curves can be calculated from

t=1.47 t t v=( 1.47 )( 3 sec )v=4.41v

The total available distance is 1000 ft.

1000 ft=t+ T1 + T2 1000 ft=4.41 v+.149 v 2 +0.32 v 2 v 2 +9.39 v−2129=0

v= (−B± B2 −4AC)/2A = − 9.39 ± ( 9.39 ) 2 −( 4 )( 1 )( −2129 ) ( 2 )( 1 ) =41.7 mi / hr ( 42 mph

)

Sorry, a lot of the text formatting got lost, so it's hard to decipher. I tried to add in some of it...


----------



## starkman (Jan 31, 2008)

Found a good site...

http://epg.modot.org/index.php?title=Main_Page

It's the Missouri DOT page, don't know if anyone else has listed it, but it has a lot of useful information, definitely one of the better ones, and in the familiar wikipedia format.


----------



## djm120 (Feb 2, 2008)

how do you get relative density from unit weights? i dont get 83%


----------



## djm120 (Feb 2, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> Yay construction questions!!!
> A contract has 90 days remaining until completion. Advance completion will be paid $10,000 bonus per
> 
> day. The most critical activity duration can be shortened by employing more crews. There is a
> ...



Do you have the worked out solutions to these?


----------



## owillis28 (Feb 4, 2008)

djm120 said:


> Do you have the worked out solutions to these?


yes

owillis


----------

